# Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald



## Ulumulu (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo

Heute habe ich endlich mal die Zeit gefunden mich und meinen Teich vorzustellen.
Also ich bin der Daniel, 18 Jahre alt und mein größtes Hobby ist Garten und Gartenteich.
Ich habe vor ca. 2 Jahren nach langen hin und her meine Eltern davon überzeugt dass ich mir einen kleinen Teich anlegen darf. Der Teich hatte ca. einen Inhalt von 1m³, einen kleinen Bachlauf und kam ohne Filter aus. Jetzt ist mein Hobby gewachsen und ich habe mittlerweile begonnen einen etwas größeren Teich anzulegen. Mit freundlicher Unterstützung meiner Eltern. Ich habe für euch mal einen Plan, ein paar Bilder vom alten Teich und von der jetzigen Baustelle hochgeladen.

 
Der Alte Teich 2005 Von Dachbodenfenster aufgenommen.

 
Mein Bauplan mit Paint erstellt.

 
Baustelle am 11.05.2006

 
Baustelle am 18.05.2006 (Das Loch ist hinten ca. 1,30m Tief und wird noch bis nach vorne so Tief gegraben)


Wenn alles nach Plan verläuft werde ich Mitte oder Ende Juni fertig werden.

Geplant habe ich: 

Als Teichfolie:     Kautschuk Teichfolie 1,15mm
als Filterpumpe:   eine Oase Aquamax 6000 oder 4000
Als Filter:           einen Biotec 10.1 
                        einen Skimmer

und einen kleinen Kiesfilter mit Pflanzen (da soll das Wasser vom Biotec rein laufen und dann über den Bachlauf in den Teich).

Das beste wird nachher der Steg sein von dem man dann die Fische beobachten kann.


Übrigens finde ich dieses Forum echt Klasse es hat schon einige Fragen beantwortet und mir sehr geholfen!!!

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja noch ein paar Tipps geben…

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Annett (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo Daniel,

Herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Um Dir den einen oder anderen Tip zu geben, fehlen leider noch einige Info 's.
Wie sind denn die Abmasse Deines Teiches? 
Welche Tiefe sollen die Terrassen im Teich haben? 

Hast Du den geplanten Filter schon da/gekauft?
Wenn nicht, evtl. kannst Du Dir da günstig und besser einen Filter als Selbstbau herstellen!

Fragen über Fragen 
Aber keine, die man nicht beantworten kann.  

Viel Spaß bei uns und mit Deinem Teich!


----------



## Ulumulu (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo Annett

Das Loch hat eine Länge von ca. 5 m ist 3 m breit und 1,30m Tief.
Ob es allerdings 13000 l werden weiß ich noch nicht lässt sich schwer schätzen.
Ich habe vor die Uferzone ca. 15 bis 25 cm Tief zu machen ebenso die Sumpfzone. Dann geht es recht steil nach unten in die Tiefwasserzone.


Den Filter habe ich noch nicht gekauft.
Wollte erstmal den Teich fertig stellen und ihn dann nachträglich mit anbringen.
Einen Filter selbst bauen hört sich gut an, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie man das macht bzw. was ich beachten sollte.

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## jochen (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo Daniel,

Ich hab mir auch einen Biotec 10.1 als Filter zugelegt und habe davor ein Spaltsieb zugekauft.
Meine Teichgröße hat 8000 ltr. ich denke mit den Spaltsieb als Vorfilter müsste das klappen.

Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin und wenn ich eher auf dieses Forum gestoßen wäre, würde ich mir heute einen Filter selber bauen.

Es ist gar nicht schwer mit ein wenig hanwerkliches Geschick lässt sich so ein Filter selber bauen.

Vom Preis will ich gar nicht sprechen.   

Gebe mal unter der Suche Patronenfilter ein, das wäre eine Möglichkeit, wenn du dich ein wenig einliest ist das sicher zu schaffen.
Als Vorfilter ein Spaltsieb, ich denke bei gepumpter Version ist das besser als ein Vortex.

Also viel Spass beim stöbern, und stelle dann die Fragen, die Technikfreaks im Forum helfen dir sicher gerne weiter.


----------



## gabi (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste wird nachher der Steg sein von dem man dann die Fische beobachten kann.



Hi Daniel,

tolle Idee mit dem Steg :neid: .
So einen will ich auch haben. Mal schauen ob mein Handwerkender GG mir einen bauen kann.


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo Gabi

Hab hier mal eine Zeichnung vom aufbau des Stegs so wie ich es machen will.
Normal müsste es so klappen wenn man genung Vlies drunter legt um die Folie zu schützen.  

Der Steg wird ca 1,20m bis 1,50m Lang

 

Das ist ein Querschnitt. Der Steg soll auf zwei solcher Stützen stehen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Blaukoi (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo Jürgen,
Du schreibst das Du Dir ein Spaltsieb für Deinen Biotec 10 zugelegt hast. Bitte sage mir was ein Spaltsieb ist und wie und wo es eingebaut wird.

Viele Grüße aus Winkelhaid (Franken)
Volker


----------



## Haitu (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hi Daniel,

nur zum drüber Nachdenken.

Wenn du unter der Folie, da wo die Stützen hin sollen (eine prima Idee übrigens da betongefüllte Rohre zu verwenden) vorher die Auflagefläche auch betonieren würdest ( 10 cm Fundamenthöhe mit 20cm mehr Durchmesser als die Stützen in etwa)? und dann statt Flies ein Stück Styrophor z.b nimmst. Ich könnte mir nämlich vorstellen, dass die Stützen sich im Laufe der Zeit immer weiter ins weichere Erdreich drücken. Ein kleines Fundament würde die Drücke besser verteilen.


----------



## Ulumulu (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo Otto

Ja darüber habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. :? 

Danke für den Hinweis!  

Ich werde da auf jeden fall dann ein Betonfundament gießen und versuchen das es alles wasserwaagengerade ist. Werde darüber extradickes Vlies legen und dann die Teichfolie, dann noch mal Vlies und dann die Betonplatten auf die dann die Stützen fest betoniert werden.

Ich hoffe echt das es mal bald aufhört zu regnen dieses Wetter ist echt zum k….  
Hab jetzt schon seit drei tagen Baustop und musste jeden Tag Wasser aus dem Loch pumpen.  

Na ja noch 3 bis 4 Schubkarren dann ist das Loch fertig ausgehoben dann kann ich endlich ausmessen und die Folie bestellen.  

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ulumulu (25. Mai 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Habe grade mal ein aktuelles Bild von der Baustelle gemacht.

 

Ich habe erst heute Mittag das Loch leer gepumpt und es ist schon wieder Wasser drin.  

Ich musste den hinteren Teil mit Folie abdecken da was Regewasser dort die Erde abspült. Weiter vorne ist der Boden recht hart und hält dem Regen stand.


Grüß Daniel


----------



## Ulumulu (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo

So endlich konnte ich in den letzten Tagen weiter bauen an meinem Teich.  
Am Freitag kam meine Bestellte Folie und das Vlies und Pumpe etc.
Habe mal ein paar neue Bilder gemacht.
Heute habe ich den Teich schon mal 1 Meter mit Wasser gefüllt.
Morgen geht es dann weiter.

 

Als erstes habe ich überall feinen Sand verteilt.


 

Meine Teichfolie 107 kg schwer aus EPDM. Im hintergund ist das Vlies.


 

Alles schön mit Vlies verlegt unten auf den grund extra dickes.

 

Wasser marsch !!! Hier ist alles schon fertig zum befüllen. Und man sieht die Stegpfeiler.


 

So der Teich ist jetzt einen Meter mit Wasser befüllt (Laut Wasseruhr ca 5,5 m³). Habe schonmal ein teil des Ufers gestaltet. Morgen wird dann der Steg zusammengeschraubt und der rest vom Ufer gestaltet.

Dann kommt der Rest Wasser hinein und Montag geht es am Bachlauf weiter.


----------



## Ulumulu (12. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo

So seit ca. einer Woche ist der Teich schon fast fertig es sind nur noch Kleinigkeiten zu machen.  
Das Ergebnis kann sich doch sehen lassen oder was meint ihr?
Ich habe von Unseren Nachbarn schon eine menge Komplimente bekommen.
Ich sollte Landschaftsgestallter werden sagten sie. 
Aber ich mache es lieber für mich als Hobby.

Naja dann will ich euch die Bilder nicht länger vorenthalten.
Viel Spaß.  

 

 

 


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Annett (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Hallo aus dem schönen Westerwald*

Hallo Daniel,

von der Anlage her sieht es doch schon ganz ordentlich aus!
Auch der Steg passt super.

Mir persönlich gefallen die vielen Steine am Rand nicht so-aber das ist ja Geschmackssache  
Sollte sich das Wasser in einiger Zeit grün färben, nicht gleich Panik bekommen. Das ist bei einem neu angelegtem Teich völlig normal!

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Teich.
Genieß ihn und dazu natürlich das tolle Wetter!


----------

